# Pc starten via Internet?



## MICHI123 (27. September 2011)

Hi,
ich hab nen Android Phone und mit dem App PhoneMyPc kann man wunderbar zum PC verbinden und live den Monitor sehen und darauf "arbeiten".
Gibt es auch eine Möglichkeit den Rechner über das Internet zu starten wenn er ausgeschaltet ist? 
Mainboard ist nen Asus P5QL Pro, Betriebsystem  Windows 7 und das ganze hängt hinter nem Router (Multibox oder sowas)
Danke schonmal
Gruß,
Michi


----------



## Herbboy (27. September 2011)

Jein... Du bräuchtest als erstes mal eine feste IP für Deinen Internetanschluss, damit das geht - hast Du die? Also, wirklich für den Anschluss, nicht nur für den PC. Dann KÖNNTE man theoretisch über wie "wake on LAN"-Funktion den PC einschalten - da geht der PC quasi an, wenn er ein Signal aus dem Netzwerk bekommt. Aber wie Du dann wiederum Deinen Router so einstellen kannst, dass er nichts von außen durchlässt, außer Dein "anpingen" per Internet, weiß ich ehrlich gesagt nicht...  und auch nicht, wie und ob Du Dich mit Deinem Handy in Dein Netzwerk "einloggen" kannst, was ja sicher ebenfalls nötig wäre - du steuerst den PC doch sicher, nachdem Du Dich mit dem Handy in Dein Heimnetzwerk einloggst, oder?


----------



## firewalker2k (27. September 2011)

Feste IP muss es ja nicht unbedingt sein, dafür gibts ja Services wie DynDNS. Die meisten Router haben dazu ja auch passende Einstellungen.


----------



## Herbboy (27. September 2011)

Also, bei meinen bisherigen Routern hab ich so einen Menüpunkt noch nie gesehen. Aber auch wenn das Problem gelöst ist, kommen ja noch andere Schwietigkeiten dazu ^^


----------



## th_h_hexley (27. September 2011)

MICHI123 schrieb:


> Hi,
> ich hab nen Android Phone und mit dem App PhoneMyPc kann man wunderbar zum PC verbinden und live den Monitor sehen und darauf "arbeiten".
> Gibt es auch eine Möglichkeit den Rechner über das Internet zu starten wenn er ausgeschaltet ist?
> Mainboard ist nen Asus P5QL Pro, Betriebsystem  Windows 7 und das ganze hängt hinter nem Router (Multibox oder sowas)
> ...



Im Prinzip ist das kein Problem. Dein Hardware muss halt Wake On LAN bzw Wake On Wi-fi unterstützen. Dyn kennst du ja schon. Falls dein Router Dyn nicht unterstützt gibt es einen Software Client, der deine IP-Adresse an Dyn meldet. Wahrscheinlich wirst du den Rechner aber nicht ausschalten sondern nur schlafen legen können, um ihn zu wecken.
Ich würde dir raten ein VPN zu installieren, damit du möglichst wenige Ports im Router öffnen musst, um vollen Zugriff zu haben.


----------



## MICHI123 (27. September 2011)

hm also ich steuer den pc über das handy nicht über das selbe wlan oder schon über das internet auf dem handy richtig. Dafür musste auch ein Programm auf dem PC installiert sein...


----------



## Herbboy (27. September 2011)

Wie steuerst Du denn den PC? ^^ Per Bluetooth? Infrarot? ^^


----------



## th_h_hexley (27. September 2011)

MICHI123 schrieb:


> hm also ich steuer den pc über das handy nicht über das selbe wlan oder schon über das internet auf dem handy richtig. Dafür musste auch ein Programm auf dem PC installiert sein...


Du musst VNC Software auf dem Rechner installieren. Eventuell gibt es für deine Android App dazugehörige Windows Software, wenn nicht kannst du z.B. UltraVNC nutzen. Damit ermöglichst du zunächst den Zugriff auf den Desktop.

Wenn du aus dem Internet zugreifen willst musst du noch ein paar weitere Dinge beachten. Einerseits kannst du auf Dyn.com ein Konto anlegen, damit du dich nicht um die IP-Adresse kümmern musst. Du kannst im Router die zugehörigen Ports öffnen damit du dich aus dem Internet auf dem Rechner anmelden kannst. Ich ziehe es vor, noch ein VPN zu benutzen. Damit hast du schon mal eine verschlüsselte Verbindung in dein Netzwerk. Dein Telefon tut dann so, als ob es im selben Netz wie der Rechner ist, egal wo du bist.

Wake On LAN muss du im Device Manager, Rechtsklick auf deinen Netzwerkadapter, unter Power Management einstellen. Möglicherweise musst du es sogar zuerst im BIOS aktivieren.


----------



## Kerkilabro (28. September 2011)

genau hacker software, dann die saftige rechnung am ende des monats bekommen, lass die finger von sowas!


----------



## MICHI123 (29. September 2011)

@Herb: über das Internet halt. Wenn das Tool auf dem Rechner läuft und ich das tool auf dem handy starte, verbindet sich der Rechner zu einem Server und schickt sein bild vom desktop (auch als livestream) über den Server zu meinem Handy. 

@hexley: ich werde nachher mal gucken.

@Kerkilabro: was redest du da? 1. Ist das ein ganz legales App was es im Appstore gibt. 2. ist das MEIN PC den ich mit MEINEM handy ansteuere, also nix "hacker" 3. Hab ich ne Internetflat und ein Antiviren/dialer programm auf dem Handy, woher soll also bitte eine saftige Rechnung kommen? Denken vorm Poste


----------

